# Chinese H-6



## DevilPuppy1979 (Jul 30, 2009)

I am going to be building a Chinese H-6 (Chinese version of the Soviet Tu-16) BADGER, and I need some help with the colors.

The Trumpeter kit says to build it with silver upper surfaces and white under surface, but I have seen Chinese press pictures of it in all gray (see link). Can anyone help me identify the color China is using? Thanks.

Here is a link to some pics of it in the gray scheme:

http://chinesemilitaryreview.blogspot.com/2012/02/chinese-h-6k-badger-strategic-bomber.html

http://china-defense.blogspot.com/2011/05/first-in-service-photo-of-h-6k-god-of.html


----------



## wrk-N-prgrss (Mar 31, 2007)

Looks like Testors Ghost Grey would be pretty close to that.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I built one of the Chinese fighters some while back and based on comments on other sites, Tamiya Sky Grey XF-19 was a good match. Looked good to me.


----------



## DevilPuppy1979 (Jul 30, 2009)

I wound up going with Testor's Flat Gull Gray. It seemed pretty close.


----------

